# Who is in heat?



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

I have four yearling boar mix does and one is mounting the other three. Who is in heat? the mounter or the mountee??


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello!
Is it the same doe that keeps mounting the others? If so, the one mounting is probably the one in heat.
I would try to check for other signs though...


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

yes, its the same goat that is mounting them all. I'm a new goat owner so I'm researching like that. We just got them about a month ago and one happened to be pregnant. I know that's not ideal to buy a pregnant doe, but they needed to get rid of her. She is due the first of week of September. This is her first kid, what do I need to look for? Will she kid around her due date or is it normal for them to go over? Ive tried feeling her ligaments and comparing to the others and they feel no different.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's the question isn't it! I have two very dominate does that will hump anything when anything is in heat. I've sworn one was the one in heat but ended up being another. Look at vaginas and see if any of them are puffy and swollen. This doesn't always be a for sure thing. Also tail wagging is another. If one stands still while being mounted then that's a pretty good sign that's the one.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> That's the question isn't it! I have two very dominate does that will hump anything when anything is in heat. I've sworn one was the one in heat but ended up being another. Look at vaginas and see if any of them are puffy and swollen. This doesn't always be a for sure thing. Also tail wagging is another. If one stands still while being mounted then that's a pretty good sign that's the one.


thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Be careful with the doe in heat being agressive to the pregnant doe. They can get quite rambunctious, ramming, etc. Best to start trying to find a separate place to kid.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ very true! Mine are a bunch a crazed bullies right now and even the low man girls are acting insane. 
Also I just saw your other question about the prego. The biggest give away that they are getting closer is a big udder (there are a few that like to fool a person on this) keep checking those pigs though. Some will stream a good amount of clear goo, again not all do this and really I have only seen this a handful of times. Their vagina will look more flat and really big! Being away from the herr and or acting like they are in deep thought. But seriously keep in mind that we are dealing with goats and not all of them will follow what they should do. I had one last year that didn't act off at all. Was standing right with me as I delivered her friends babies and then when I was getting ready to move her friend she laid down and started pushing. She showed not one sign other then being all up in her herd mates business which I thought was because I was there. As for due dates it will be all across the board. It is believed that singles will go past their due date and more kids will come early but I find this to be totally untrue lol I've had a single go a week before it's due date and I've had triplets born a week after their de date and everything all between.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Be careful with the doe in heat being agressive to the pregnant doe. They can get quite rambunctious, ramming, etc. Best to start trying to find a separate place to kid.


Yes we have a separate pen for her to kid. How long after she kids do I keep her In the pen?


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> ^^^^ very true! Mine are a bunch a crazed bullies right now and even the low man girls are acting insane.
> Also I just saw your other question about the prego. The biggest give away that they are getting closer is a big udder (there are a few that like to fool a person on this) keep checking those pigs though. Some will stream a good amount of clear goo, again not all do this and really I have only seen this a handful of times. Their vagina will look more flat and really big! Being away from the herr and or acting like they are in deep thought. But seriously keep in mind that we are dealing with goats and not all of them will follow what they should do. I had one last year that didn't act off at all. Was standing right with me as I delivered her friends babies and then when I was getting ready to move her friend she laid down and started pushing. She showed not one sign other then being all up in her herd mates business which I thought was because I was there. As for due dates it will be all across the board. It is believed that singles will go past their due date and more kids will come early but I find this to be totally untrue lol I've had a single go a week before it's due date and I've had triplets born a week after their de date and everything all between.


Thank you so much. There is so much info! I'm a bit obsessed. I'm calling myself the goat doula. Haha! her bag is very small and it has looked the same for a month. It actually looks like it might have shrunk a bit.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

People do quite a few different things here. Some put them together as early as 3 days, I don't until 2-3 weeks. The big thing is to make sure the kids can get away from the adults if they are bullied, so it depends on your set up and space.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> People do quite a few different things here. Some put them together as early as 3 days, I don't until 2-3 weeks. The big thing is to make sure the kids can get away from the adults if they are bullied, so it depends on your set up and space.


We have two different pastures. The one they are all in now is about 2 acres.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did they give you a due date? If it's getting smaller I wonder if she had already kidded before you got her and it's going down (drying up) if you get a chance take a picture of her whole backside including her private area. You never seen any bloody discharge?
But I agree a lot of people do things different on when to reintroduce. I like to try and get them back in the herd or don't take them away at all because it's less fighting. Because she has been away from the herd there is going to be some good fighting going on to establish her place in the herd and her also probably protecting her kids so I wouldn't put them in till kids are well on their feet and fast enough to get away if things get rough.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Did they give you a due date? If it's getting smaller I wonder if she had already kidded before you got her and it's going down (drying up) if you get a chance take a picture of her whole backside including her private area. You never seen any bloody discharge?
> But I agree a lot of people do things different on when to reintroduce. I like to try and get them back in the herd or don't take them away at all because it's less fighting. Because she has been away from the herd there is going to be some good fighting going on to establish her place in the herd and her also probably protecting her kids so I wouldn't put them in till kids are well on their feet and fast enough to get away if things get rough.


They gave me a due date of the last week of August. No exact date. This was taken today.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

unless she is one that makes her udder when she kids or after I don't think she is very close. I'm not a pro on the pooch part (vagina) so someone hopefully will chime in if she looks bred there. I'm gonna say she is bred though (don't go 100% off of what I say). Im not seeing any signs of her coming into to heat on her tail. Usually there is a little discharge when they come into heat and the hair on the tail will get clumped together and I'm not seeing any of that. But let's sit back and let someone else take a crack at her lol


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

Can I get in on your little guessing game too? 

To me, She actually DOES look a little puffy back there. Her udder is pretty small, but I have had FFs go at about that size...

Have you tried feeling her right side for a kid?

Hehehe... makes me think of our first Kidding; we were told she was due in January, but she showed no signs (at least to us amateurs). We even started measuring around her flank to see if she was growing, but she actually lost inches -Right up to the time she kidded in April! 
Goats can be so tricky sometimes!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh for sure she could be one that is really due when they said, and I wouldn't put money on it or not put money on it lol but by the book she is not ready. The thing is goats laugh at by the book lol


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> Can I get in on your little guessing game too?
> 
> To me, She actually DOES look a little puffy back there. Her udder is pretty small, but I have had FFs go at about that size...
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm just so anxious! I scrubbed the kidding pen yesterday and got bedding laid down, my bucket of supplies are ready and baby monitor! Haha! She is still running around with the other does but i watch her constantly. I've tried feeling for a kid but no such luck. Should I shave her udder ? I read so much , but I'm not sure what's overkill or not. What about worming?? Before or after? Do I deworm the kid as well?


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds like you're on top of this! 
If you LIKE doing a lot to get ready for her birth, that's fine, but don't do so much to get overwhelmed by it. You have the most important things taken care of.

There are some dewormers that are safe for pregnant does, But I wouldn't Deworm her this close to her due date. 
I only deworm as needed, but many goat owners prefer to deworm the doe right after she kids. Don't Deworm the kids, Her milk will provide it for them.
Unless you plan to milk her, shaving her udder isn't necessary.

Do you know of a vet or goat owner nearby that could help in case of a difficult birth?

Goats sometimes do have a difficult birth, But Don't worry yourself sick about it! As one goat owner said, "Being anxious about an imminent birth is normal, but over 90% of goat births are normal, too." Relish the experience!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

CaprineCrazyGirl said:


> Sounds like you're on top of this!
> If you LIKE doing a lot to get ready for her birth, that's fine, but don't do so much to get overwhelmed by it. You have the most important things taken care of.
> 
> There are some dewormers that are safe for pregnant does, But I wouldn't Deworm her this close to her due date.
> ...


Thank you! We do have a vet #. My husband pulls calves a lot when needed so I'm hoping it's not too different.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's up to you on shaving or not. I think most people who shave do so because they are milking the doe and they try and have everything nice and clean. I personally do not. I did it the first year because that's what I read to do but it wasn't fun for her and was unneeded stress.
Yes rule of thumb is to worm only as needed. I do however work after kidding. I've had enough in the past get a high worm load after the stress of kidding I just go with it. Since it's one goat you have to keep a eye on or send a sample in for you can just keep a eye on her and send a simple in if need be.....I would check her a few weeks after kidding. 
And nope no working kids. You can look up cocci prevention though. Now I was always one that had the mind set why treat it there isn't a issue and for years it was a good thing To go by, still is on everything EXCEPT cocci. It is a very frustrating heart breaking thing and after I lost kids that showed NO SIGNS of cocci I really stress at people about cocci prevention. You'll read about how over crowding will cause a out break, kids will look like crap, poop scours or blood I didn't have any of these! I had fat healthy kids just die on me and when the necropsy came back the guy was shocked at the numbers that kid had and still had such a great amount of flesh and fat on the kid. But as much as I am a firm believer of prevention it's your kids and just look into it


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

How do y'all worm? I've read orally or inject ?


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl (Mar 12, 2016)

If we are only talking about administration, I have always used oral dewormers. That being said, I would not hesitate using the injectable kind. 

Now if you are asking About our deworming practices:
That's a whole 'nuther topic. 
But for starters, You have to know what parasite you are fighting, because all dewormers will not work on all worms.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you mean using injectable as injected or orally? Ivermectin injectable HURTS! My cows take pain way better then my goats and they are not happy when they get the shot so I've only done orally. The thing though is it tastes really bad. This year I tried something different and it worked really well. I drew up the needed dose and put in a cup then used my drench gun and sucked it up and then filled the rest of the gun up with molasses mixed with water. Way less fighting. I do believe though a super anemic animal you do not want to give orally because it will kill off the worms so fast they will bleed out. If you do a search or maybe someone will come along and tell you that for sure though but I remember something along those lines


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wormers are generally given orally, unless the goats is extremely anemic in which case it should be injected.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sorry guys, one more question. The people I bought her from said she was accidentally bred. They noticed she started forming an udder, so that's why they said she was pregnant. Well she had a small udder when we got here about 5 weeks ago. It hasn't grown AT ALL! Should it be at least growing? I'm nervous this is a precocious thing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture? Yes it should be growing if she is pregnant.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Based on my does, and the growth of their udders when pregnant I hate to say it but I don't think she is. Sorry, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Cdonley12 (Aug 25, 2017)

This was taken 2 days ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, she doesn't look bred to me either


----------

